# Aquarium Lid Lightning



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello !
I have a 126 L Freshwater Aquarum with a couple of plants [ alot of sword like plants, one anubias congensis and another ludwiglia] and several small and medium fishes.
I would like to change my 2 x 18W neon lightning with LEDs[they glow brighter and have the nice water shimmer effect as far as I ve seen]
I basically got no idea how much lightning I need ..I found this to buy Banda Led SMD (la metru) + Transformator 220V Acvariu / Alba,Calda,Etc Bucuresti Sectorul 3 ? OLX.ro

LED BAND and drouser [transformator to 220v]

fully covered in sillicone and resistant to water dust etc..

white cold light 6500K,white warm 3000K, green, blue

110 Lumens / line meter

1 led power type 5050 = 0,2W / power for 1 meter band (72 LEDs) = 15W

Are these okay? warm or cold white light? and how many bands? I would like also to make a new LID from PAL wood.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bumping for ya


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

ty


----------

